# Low gap



## Jason C (Sep 9, 2012)

Going to low gap this week,think I will have any luck


----------



## ranger374 (Sep 9, 2012)

maybe


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 11, 2012)

Was fishing there a few weeks ago and saw one.


----------



## OLE ROD (Sep 14, 2012)

No bear on low gap,Don't waste your time.


----------



## Jason C (Sep 17, 2012)

There was bear sighn everywhere. Had one come in on me late Saturday evening. Been two killed so far up there


----------



## monster012211 (Sep 28, 2012)

Saw one bear in a drough right off the service road thursday afternoon. Looked like he was just cruising through at the time, acorns are raining down in that area red oak mostly though. Went back there all day Friday but nothin. Going to try same area again tomorrow. Hope I see him again. Would guess he is about 200-250 or so. If anybody reads this by morning, is this a good strategy? He should be using this area somewhere right?


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Sep 30, 2012)

saw alot of sign on the top aroud the edge of the smaller pine thickets


----------



## Jason C (Oct 15, 2012)

Saw two bears up there this weekend.


----------

